

Why the BBC needs an iPlayer passport…  - Brokenbottleboy
http://brokenbottleboy.posterous.com/dear-bbc-we-need-an-iplayer-passport

======
pbhjpbhj
>I wholeheartedly support the licence fee but it’s a shame that I can’t catch
up with TV shows on a business trip to the US or visiting @dannifromdublin
in…well…Dublin.

You can of course already do this by using the download facility (which
apparently even works on Linux via Adobe Air) which gives you 21 days to view
the downloads IIRC.

I'm not going to support a passport as then I'd have to buy an aerial, some
coax and a TV license in order to watch a couple of shows every few weeks -
which I can justify if required as the BBC get a quite large stipend paid from
the exchequer.

